# Lithium Ion battery



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Lithium Ion battery will be much cheaper in a near future thanks to this new innovation from 24M. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterde...-lithium-ion-battery-breakthrough-technology/


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Will be interesting to see what the thicker electrode does to energy density, energy release rate, and longevity. I sure hope it improves all of them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not a thicker electrode, it's thicker electrolyte. In fact one of the other ways to get higher density is to eliminate the multiple electrodes and make fewer "cells", thus fewer total electrodes, thus less "Wasted" thickness.

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's so very interesting to see changing technology...  And to see how it might affect the hobby. 

Wonder what might be new at the NGRC in Denver in a couple of weeks?????


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, meant electrolite, I think I started to type substrate but that didn't apply since it's not silicon (or GA, etc.)


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It's not a thicker electrode, it's thicker electrolyte. In fact one of the other ways to get higher density is to eliminate the multiple electrodes and make fewer "cells", thus fewer total electrodes, thus less "Wasted" thickness.
> 
> Greg


this is a quote" What 24M did was to change by using semi-solid lithium ion, whose consistency Chiang compares to peanut butter, so that a much thicker electrode can be utilized for similar performance" 

.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they have a typo in the site... if you keep reading the next few words, you will realize that:

"What 24M did was to change by using semi-solid lithium ion, whose consistency Chiang compares to peanut butter, so that a much thicker electrode can be utilized for similar performance. In our case, if you compare the two side by side, in one millimeter we have only five layers, and the vast majority is the energy storing electrode…we take out about 80% of the inactive material content."

The entire savings is based on having FEWER electrodes, and that is by having thicker electrolyte, and thus few layers of "electrode-electrolyte-electrode" 

What is very interesting to me is that I thought I read that the nominal "cell" voltage will be different. If this technology takes off, that can have a significant impact on electronic circuit design, and the industry.

Greg


----------



## AvantWireless (Jun 14, 2015)

I know some people at NorthBridge, I will see what I can find out as far as product availability timelines if anyone will talk...


----------

